# Titanium Spindles from Ward Industries



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

*Titanium Spindles from Ward Industries*









*What are they?*
American made to the highest standards of both materials and quality machining in the
industry. Crafted from Ti-6Q2, tough as nails and about half the weight of your current 
pedal spindles!









*What is Ti-6Q2 compared to normal titanium you ask?*
To start, it happens to be made for and used by the US Air Force during production of the F22 Raptor, yes the most advanced fighter jet in the world. Do you think they developed and used this Cro-Moly Alloy Titanium for a reason? heck yes! In layman's terms it has all the benefits of Ti 6al-4v like its resilience to corrosion and light weight characteristics but it's even stronger and tougher! 









*Where do you get them ?*
eBay
or
 www.titaniumspindles.com/ 

*What's all the fuss about?*
Well, who doesn't want lighter pedals and a lower q-factor for less than the cost of a stock pedal while still COSTING LESS!? I'm pretty sure anyone would agree, if they are available for your pedals you'd want a pair on your bike.

*How much weight less are we talking? *
How about half the weight of the standard Cro-moly pedals that come on your pedals. 
-Example: Crank Brothers Candy SL 60g each vs. Ti-6Q2 Spindles 30g each for a total savings of *60g!*









*How easy is it to swap them out ?*
Here's a Video: How To Install
The basic tools needed:
-8mm Allen
-8mm Socket, Ratchet and/or torque wrench
-Flathead Screwdriver

*So whether you are trying to squeeze every last ounce of weight from your bike before your next race or just looking to brag to your friends about the piece of titanium directly from an F22 Raptor that Obama was stupid enough to let you get your hands on, just get out there and bike!*









I have no affiliation with Ward Industries but would like to include this waiver I found about their products just to cover everyone's tails: DISCLAIMER:These spindles are custom made and are not approved by Crank Brothers nor are we associated with Crank Brothers in any way. These have been produced on our own and has never been made or condoned by Crank Brothers.


----------



## pop_martian (Mar 20, 2007)

You're a little late to the party: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=548043


----------



## 3Ronin (Feb 4, 2010)

pop_martian said:


> You're a little late to the party: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=548043


it was locked down greatly due to me so i took it upon myself to get another one going.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

3Ronin said:


> it was locked down greatly due to me so i took it upon myself to get another one going.


Well put together advertisement....Geez, how many spindles did he give you!!??!!!??


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm running a set of his spindles, and they are of excellent quality and are a terrific value. They're an upgrade any weight weenie should strongly consider.

Most of his earlier shipping problems have been resolved, and things seem to be running more smoothly now. Ask for insurance on your package in case the courier loses it.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

bad mechanic said:


> I'm running a set of his spindles, and they are of excellent quality and are a terrific value. They're an upgrade any weight weenie should strongly consider.
> 
> Most of his earlier shipping problems have been resolved, and things seem to be running more smoothly now. Ask for insurance on your package in case the courier loses it.


I think I'll try out a set before too long - seems like a good enough guy; just needed to get his feet under him. Good to hear things have straightened out.

I'll have to check into how much weight can be saved on mallets. I'll either get a pair of spindles to try out for those or eggbeaters.


----------



## mnyquist (Sep 18, 2009)

I bought a set of short ti spindles from Ward and had great communication and quick shipment. Quality product also! I will buy again from him.


----------



## raxel (Mar 21, 2008)

I've bought two sets and very satisfied... only thing I don't like is the color.


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Are they not greyish silver?


----------



## Fakie1999 (Feb 14, 2010)

Lelandjt said:


> Are they not greyish silver?


yes, they are. I have a set, and they're nice! Fast shipping, no problems.


----------



## chanp (Nov 26, 2008)

Help me out here- short vs regular spindles for eggbeaters? Is it a weight issue or a comfort/fit issue?


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

I purchased a set of his new Ti spindles for the Mallet line. I ordered them last Thur. night on E-bay. Recevied confimation of shippment the next day and received the spindles today (2 business days after order). Super fast communicationa and delivery. Well pleased.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

super jim said:


> I purchased a set of his new Ti spindles for the Mallet line. I ordered them last Thur. night on E-bay. Recevied confimation of shippment the next day and received the spindles today. Super fast communicationa and delivery. Well pleased.


Gonna get a before and after weight on those?


----------



## super jim (Nov 27, 2009)

66.8g vs 133g I think is claimed. Since my scale only reads to the nearest 10 grams, I'm going to assume that is accurate. $0.90/gram of weight reduction. That's within my threshold of pain.at $1.00/gram.

Installed them per illcomm33's instructions on page 5 of the orginal thread and it was a 10 minute cake walk.


----------



## KenDobson (Jan 18, 2008)

So when do the XTR version show up? I think that it is a popular pedal and those users are looking to shead a few grams.

The product looks super, just jealous that I dont care to ride eggbeaters...


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

super jim said:


> 66.8g vs 133g I think is claimed. Since my scale only reads to the nearest 10 grams, I'm going to assume that is accurate. $0.90/gram of weight reduction. That's within my threshold of pain.at $1.00/gram.
> 
> Installed them per illcomm33's instructions on page 5 of the orginal thread and it was a 10 minute cake walk.


Sounds like a decent weight saving for the mallets - anything will be better than what they currently weigh - I would swap to something else, but I really like everything about the mallets besides the weight.

Anyway - I'm going to get the actual weight on the stock mallet 1 spindles later on. I'll report back.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

3Ronin said:


> it was locked down greatly due to me so i took it upon myself to get another one going.


Dude - you were very ugly MUD in that other thread and nothing you can do will clear up the dirt you dropped and attempted to clean up. Family can forgive - but we ain't family.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

KenDobson said:


> So when do the XTR version show up? I think that it is a popular pedal and those users are looking to shead a few grams.
> 
> The product looks super, just jealous that I dont care to ride eggbeaters...


x2. Help out us XTR guys.


----------



## shopcat_cycles (Dec 28, 2007)

ncfisherman said:


> Anyway - I'm going to get the actual weight on the stock mallet 1 spindles later on. I'll report back.


My stock CB mallet 1 spindles weighed in at 121 grams, for the pair.


----------



## helexia23 (Jul 26, 2006)

I ordered a pair of these spindles over the website. They were in my hands two days after I placed my order. Excellent build quality and one of the best weenie deals around.


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Has anybody tried the ActionTec Ti spindles for the XTR pedals?


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Haven't tried Actiontec but word is that they are weakish, either due to design or alloy used. I like that these Ward spindles use a particularly strong alloy as Ti pedal and BB axles have a checkered past including weight limits and failures.


----------



## Ninko (Jul 19, 2006)

Look Quartz pedalspindles sometimes??


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

I have a set, terrific quality and I´m happy with them. Installed them today and I think it´s a great upgrade for a few bucks. 

regards


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

I just installed a set in these new Eggbeater SL gold pedals (yes they come in 6 colors now). Weight went from 266gm to 220gm (±5gm). I should add that only the spring and end cap are colored.


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Econoline said:


> I just installed a set in these new Eggbeater SL gold pedals (yes they come in 6 colors now). Weight went from 266gm to 220gm (±5gm). I should add that only the spring and end cap are colored.


How much do they weight without the Ti spindles? I mean, with the other spindles installed.


----------



## Econoline (Mar 5, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> How much do they weight without the Ti spindles? I mean, with the other spindles installed.


As I said, the unmodified weight was 266gm. Net savings with the ti spindles is 46gm.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*Awesome spindles...I bought two pairs*

I bent the axle of my 2008 Eggbeater 4Ti pedals in a crash, and decided to try these from TiSpindle.com. Fit is excellent, install super easy (I didn't buy a rebuild kit but probably should have) and I didn't notice any difference. Keep in mind, the 4Ti's had the 4mm shorter spindle, so these were the exact same Q-factor.

I liked them so much that I ordered a 2nd pair and bought a pair of 2009 Egg Beater 2Ti's on performance.com for $120. Again, easy install, they ride super well.

I'm pretty aggressive on my bike - F/S bike is a Maverick Durance set up kind of light freeride-ish, and I do some drops and stuff on it.

Singlespeed is a Spot Ti belt drive 29er, entire weight is under 21 lbs.

I highly recommend these spindles especially to lower your Q-factor and save some weight and money!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

*for 3Ronin*

*for 3 Ronin :
*

when available for the new 11 EGG model ?

i have since july 2009 a pair of your spindles installed on a 4Ti EGG

come on ...we are waiting :thumbsup:


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

*Ward Ti Spindles*

He also make ti spindles for a popular road pedal but he can't put them on the website because of their lawyers. (Think Fast/Recreation).


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Love the Ti spindles*

I've been using the Ti spindles in my Candy pedals for about 6 months now and really like them!!!

I'm 195 without gear, so I really put a load on these spindles. I find them slightly "stiffer" than the stock Crank Bros Ti spindles. Not sure what difference that makes, but they work great.

I highly recommend them for anyone looking for an upgrade. Customer service is also EXCELLENT!!!


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Ti-6Q2 Spindles That Fit 2011 Egg Beaters & Candys*

To Eliflap:
The new Replacement Spindles for 2011 Eggs & Candys are on ebay.They have been on for a week.Easy as pie to install.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220619475800&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
*Ones That Fit 2011 Candys*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220620041344&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT
*Ones That Fit 2011 Eggs*

BTW I also have the full Mallet & Acid Line Covered with Replacement Titanium Spindles.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

eliflap said:


> *for 3 Ronin :
> *
> 
> when available for the new 11 EGG model ?
> ...


 As requested I have placed link on my post for the new 2011 eggs and candys


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

nice work, now i'm waiting for the extrashort ones for 11 egg's


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

*What pedal to get?*

So what eggbeater pedal should I get if I am going to upgrade the spindles to a Ward ti spindle? Seems like it would not make sense to buy the Ti spindle eggbeaters- then replace with a ti spindle?
Tell me year and model that I should buy-


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Best Model*

Niether the ti nor the 2ti have ti spindles so if you put my spindles in them you will lighten your pedals.

The most popular upgrade seem to be to install our short EB version in a 2ti EB. The second most popular is to install our standard length ti spindles in SL EB pedals.

Wade Nye


----------



## bootsie_cat (Nov 3, 2004)

*What Pedal*

Are the bearings the same between the 2010 and 2011 pedals?
I.E. no reason to get newer pedals?
I will sus out a set of 2Ti if that is the case.
I don't need short spindles- I see that you also make regular length.



TiSpindle said:


> Niether the ti nor the 2ti have ti spindles so if you put my spindles in them you will lighten your pedals.
> 
> The most popular upgrade seem to be to install our short EB version in a 2ti EB. The second most popular is to install our standard length ti spindles in SL EB pedals.
> 
> Wade Nye


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*2011 vs 2010*



bootsie_cat said:


> Are the bearings the same between the 2010 and 2011 pedals?
> I.E. no reason to get newer pedals?
> I will sus out a set of 2Ti if that is the case.
> I don't need short spindles- I see that you also make regular length.


The 2011 pedal have needle bearings like speed_youknowho_. The 2010 have guided & sealed roller bearings. Spindles are vastly different between 2010 & 2011.

The 2011 pedals seem to be made & designed better but slightly heavier. I make spindles for both versions.

Regular length spindles are more money.

Wade Nye


----------



## Nels (May 18, 2004)

*Time for Time?*

Any chance you will be making spindles for Time ATAC pedals?


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I have 3 or 4 sets of Ward Industries Ti spindles, and they're simply awesome. The fit and finish is extremely good and the service I received was second to none. Great communication and fast shipping. Honestly, this purchase was one of the best online transactions I've had.


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*I wholeheartedly agree*



BShow said:


> I have 3 or 4 sets of Ward Industries Ti spindles, and they're simply awesome. The fit and finish is extremely good and the service I received was second to none. Great communication and fast shipping. Honestly, this purchase was one of the best online transactions I've had.


I totally agree! I have 2 sets, and recommend them to all my bikes!


----------



## MINImtnbiker (Mar 2, 2004)

*Q-factor*



chanp said:


> Help me out here- short vs regular spindles for eggbeaters? Is it a weight issue or a comfort/fit issue?


Not sure if anyone answered this. The short spindles are the same 4mm narrower (per pedal) that the Egg Beater 4Ti's came with. He also has a super short that are narrower. The weight diff is not much I'm sure, but it's more about the Q-Factor. With all the external bearing bottom brackets, Q-Factors have gotten wider. The short spindle gets closer to a road bike Q-Factor...but you do have to watch about hitting your shoe on cranks. My cranks and shoes are pretty scuffed up -- but I don't notice it while riding.


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Trying to find pick of two tis with....to see actual weights.. had bookmarked.. but computered friend...


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

here mine stock egg 11 2011 spindle

with rubber seal to protect needle bearing


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Eliflap.. do you have a contact for ti springs


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

yes .... but i gave last pair i had to a friend yesterday

i have alu sleeves for 2010 and backwards models.

2011 are fatter and they won't fit

( sorry for hijacking thread )


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a short spindle set for my eggbeaters & they are top quality. 
Delivery to the U K was within a week of placing my order. 
I just wish the crank bros replacement bearings were as good quality as the stuff Wade sells, the bearing was toast after 3 rides. 
One more thing to add. I'm so pleased Wade stuck at this after the public beatings he recieved on this forum & also weight weenies. There's plenty of folks eating thier own words right now & the rest of us can still benefit from a superior product that doesn't cost the earth. 
Good man Wade. :thumbsup:


----------



## raceer2 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Ti*

sent two emails at the begining of the week but no reply :-(


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Contacting Us*

Dear Forum,

If you are trying to contact us please realize that emails don't always get through they may wind up in a filter.

Our Phone numbers are listed in our ebay auctions and our webstore.

If you have technical question contact Wade at (248) 925-7474 ([email protected]) if you want to place an order call Libby at (626) 644-0781 ([email protected]).

Wade Nye


----------



## gk02 (May 13, 2005)

So I got a set of the shorter spindles last fall and installed them and everything went together great. Spindles looked great and I love the shorter width.

About half way through the season I started hearing a click on every revolution out of my left pedal. So I took it apart, cleaned all the grease out, packed the pedal full of clean grease and reinstalled the spindle. This cured the click for about 2 weeks and then it came back but soon was happening in both pedals. So I took them both apart, cleaned them but when cleaning the spindles noticed scoring on the pedal shafts in the area shown below.










Do you know why this might have happened?

I will try to get some actual pictures up in the next day as I have them pulled out of the pedals.

I have to think the axles are now trash but I really liked the shorter width of these axles and would order another set if I could figure out how to fix this from happening again.

Thanks


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Have a picture?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

I see Toronto Cycles now has spindles.. are they Wades


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Pedal Bushings*

I am guessing although (I have not viewed the picture) that your bushings were not replaced when you installed our spindles.Most of the time (unless your pedals are new) when you install our spindles you need to order a Crank Brothers original rebuild kit.

Titanium(unlike Cr-Mo Steel and Stainless) is very unforgiving.Exotic materials need to be babied in maintenence Ti will gall and wear quickly if tolerances are running out or if lubricant is contaiminated (has dirt in it) or if the right lubricant is not used or if your pedals got a dry run.

Depending on how bad the galling is I would replace(original Crank Brothers) the rebuild kit (especially the bushings) this may solve your problem do not wait any longer the worse the wear gets the worse the spindles will get.(Think brake pads and disks you need to replace pads right away to save the disks).

This is why Crank Brothers has gooten away from the bushing system and gone to needle bearings in the 2011 pedals to eliminate the need for constant rebuilds.

Wade


----------



## gk02 (May 13, 2005)

With the galling that is present now do you think its worth trying to rebuild the pedal and try again?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Galling*

For sure some dirt penetrated the seal or area between bushing and spindle land lost lubrication.

I am trying to figure out how stem is galled also. No bearing,bushing or seal rides in that area.

If I were you I would clean all grease from inside and outside of pedals put stem end of spindle in hand drill chuck (Clamp on stem only and not too tight,Stem only do not clamp on threads or bearing or seal surfaces).

While spindle is spinning lightly polish with agressive scotch bright pad(not sandpaper). This will get rid of high or sharp spots without excessive material loss.

Purchase an OEM CB repair kit. Install full kit as recomended. Grease using recomended grease for 4ti pedals.

This should give you another season at least but clean it again and regrease after the first month of riding.

If that does not work return spindles to me with a note explaining who you are I will send you a new set 1/2 off current list price.

Wade


----------



## nathanbal (Jan 30, 2007)

Wade, are you making Time Atac Ti spindles yet?


----------



## gk02 (May 13, 2005)

TiSpindle said:


> For sure some dirt penetrated the seal or area between bushing and spindle land lost lubrication.
> 
> I am trying to figure out how stem is galled also. No bearing,bushing or seal rides in that area.
> 
> ...


Thanks Wade, appreciate the offer!

I will try as you suggested and see how it goes from there.


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

gk02 said:


>


I have to say mine look about the same. They are about 3 months old and I installed them with a rebuild kit. Can't they how much I've ridden them because I have several bikes. However, this is my race bike.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

I'd really like a short set for the Time Roc's too.


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

ridden less than 2 months, I am 65 kgs (!!!), ride aggressively but without something huge


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

what are these?


----------



## nikoli8 (Mar 23, 2008)

Are they Ward Industry


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

its CB Candy spindles


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

The original CB spindles, or the Ti replacements?


----------



## quax (Feb 21, 2009)

for Candy pre-2011 or the new ones?


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

womble said:


> The original CB spindles, or the Ti replacements?


this is Ward Industries sindles, of course

old Candys


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Why would someone post broken ti spindles that weren't from Ward... in the ward thread? DUH.


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

Time ATAC please!


----------



## eddy02 (Sep 5, 2010)

weight limit?


----------



## Cheers! (Jun 26, 2006)

probably not weight related. Could be a hard pedal strike during a landing for a jump...


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

Cheers! said:


> probably not weight related. Could be a hard pedal strike during a landing for a jump...


broke at acceleration...I dont make huge jumps and I am 65 kgs, it is half of weight limit (for race XC?)...


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ward ind replace the spindles, but not refund postage cost. Also when spindle broke pedal bushing and seal gone away, I`we ask for rebuild kit - they dont reimburse it too.

I am so disappointed with their service, and also I am in doubt about 100+ kg weight limit for this spindles, only for road maybe.


----------



## karl711 (Mar 26, 2009)

In my experience there's not many companies out there that will pay you back your postage costs. 
Why on earth would they replace your bushings & bearings??? Did you buy them from them & were they also faulty? If the answer is no to any of those questions then you are taking liberties to ask them to replace these items & to use this as part of your complaint against the company is just wrong.


----------



## eric512 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ward Industries has gone way out of there way a number of times for me to make my purchase right. There customer service is exceptional in my opinion. I would recommend there service and there products to any of my friends or family.

"I would let my mother ride on Ward Ti spindles"......

I've been riding the Ti spindle in my Candy pedals for about 9 months with no problems. I weight 195 and ride moderately aggressive.


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

I think breakage of part such pedal axle can cause serious injury and manufacturer must be amenable for breakage caused defects or incorrect information about weight limit etc

I am relatively lucky, I injure my leg not very seriously


----------



## AZ-X (Feb 16, 2004)

mk00 said:


> I think breakage of part such pedal axle can cause serious injury and manufacturer must be amenable for breakage caused defects or incorrect information about weight limit etc
> 
> I am relatively lucky, I injure my leg not very seriously


Good luck with that...

Glad you're ok though! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Just sue them... its the american thing to do.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Broken Candy Spindle*

We have sold over 1400 sets of Ti-6Q2 Spindles. This was the first time that we have had a report of one of our spindles breaking.

This gentleman is from the Russian Republic because of postage hassles we had offered him a full refund including postage which he refused he wanted another free replacement spindle set instead. (Why would he want another set of spindles if he considers them so dangerous?)

We told him that we would replace if he sent us his broken spindle for examination. We never got his broken spindles.In the interest of good will we sent him another set even though we never received his supposedly broken spindles.

I am still more than willing to reimburst postage if I ever get those pesky broken spindles. This is the final word by me on this subject.

Wade


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*DeeEight*



DeeEight said:


> Just sue them... its the american thing to do.


DeeEight,
I have seen that you have commented negatively about our company and or our products in various threads is there something that we have done to upset or offend you? If so how can we make it right?

Wade


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

TiSpindle said:


> DeeEight,
> I have seen that you have commented negatively about our company and or our products in various threads is there something that we have done to upset or offend you? If so how can we make it right?
> 
> Wade


deeeight is a dumbass, don't even waste your time with him. maybe he should spend more time shaving and looking for a place to live so he can get out of mommys basement.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

Wade, Any progress with Time ATAC spindles?


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*Time ATAC*

No I haven't even started on them yet. But they are next on my list. I am working on making a slip in version of Look Keo with bearing & seals preinstalled. Tough project. Have you ever disassembled and reassembled your Time ATACs? Are they tough to work on?


----------



## RockStarRacing (Dec 30, 2006)

Wade, this is the first time i have seen your products, and i will be ordering some spindles for my eggbeaters and candy's, very soon, looks like top stuff....


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Ward:

Are you going to make spindles for the new eggbeaters?

Can you please make a batch of old shool eggbeaters with wrench flats....I had asked about you doing this but was told I had to buy 10 sets. Just need 1-2 sets.


----------



## chuckc1971 (Jul 31, 2002)

TiSpindle said:


> No I haven't even started on them yet. But they are next on my list. Have you ever disassembled and reassembled your Time ATACs? Are they tough to work on?


ATACs are quite easy to disassemble. I have first and second generation. For a discount on a set, I may even be able to send you spindles for each if they are different.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

jbsteven said:


> Ward:
> 
> Are you going to make spindles for the new eggbeaters?
> 
> Can you please make a batch of old shool eggbeaters with wrench flats....I had asked about you doing this but was told I had to buy 10 sets. Just need 1-2 sets.


We already have the new 2011 Egg Beater Replacement Spindles in a long and short version. They are on ebay or you can go to torontocycles.com pedal page we have them on. Or just email Libby at [email protected].


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

TiSpindle said:


> We already have the new 2011 Egg Beater Replacement Spindles in a long and short version. They are on ebay or you can go to torontocycles.com pedal page we have them on. Or just email Libby at [email protected].


here they are :thumbsup: hurry up guys !!


----------



## peabody (Apr 15, 2005)

TiSpindle said:


> We already have the new 2011 Egg Beater Replacement Spindles in a long and short version. They are on ebay or you can go to torontocycles.com pedal page we have them on. Or just email Libby at [email protected].


any speedplay frog spindles? also do you do speedplay zeros in different lengths?


----------



## mk00 (Jul 30, 2008)

TiSpindle said:


> We have sold over 1400 sets of Ti-6Q2 Spindles. This was the first time that we have had a report of one of our spindles breaking.
> 
> This gentleman is from the Russian Republic because of postage hassles we had offered him a full refund including postage which he refused he wanted another free replacement spindle set instead. (Why would he want another set of spindles if he considers them so dangerous?)
> 
> ...


Spindles sent to you. If you not receive its so they lost at mail.
Yes, now I can only write words
Anyway, thank you for replacement, I really thought that you receive broken spindles.


----------



## TiSpindle (Aug 20, 2009)

*SP Replacement Spindles*



peabody said:


> any speedplay frog spindles? also do you do speedplay zeros in different lengths?


We have never made SP Frog Replacement Spindles.

The SP Zero & X-2 Replacements in different lengths cannot be advertised on the internet they are sold on a special request basis only.

Wade Nye


----------



## jbsteven (Aug 12, 2009)

Wade:

Can you please make a batch of old shool eggbeaters with wrench flats....I had asked about you doing this but was told I had to buy 10 sets. Just need 1-2 sets.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

That (pedal shearing) happened on an unrelated pedal set (MKS Custom Nuevo top of line Japanese made pedal) which uses cr-mo spindles. I had a few falls on the bike previous, at different times. At the time of the shearing, I was out of saddle in full acceleration. I went down hard, hematoma hip (swelling) and got cut up with road rash, but it was simply from acceleration that caused the failure. In hindsight, the spindle was possibly already damaged and fractured when my sudden acceleration caused the fatigue break point of the steel spindle. Unfortunately, unless you take apart your pedals after every crash or frequently as a maintenance program, there is no 100% way to know. Except... buy new and buy often. 

Now related to Ward spindles, any scoring I would def toss the spindles. Straight up not ride on them at all. Buy new spindles, and rebuild with CB rebuild kit like Ward specifies. The $50-70 in savings is not worth the uncertainty or experiencing a hard fall out of saddle. I was fortunate, if you were to experience spindle failure on a technical descent with a cliff at one side, well....


----------



## FierceRider (Sep 21, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what are the disadvantages to a short and extra short ti spindle?? 
i know it make a narrower q factor and lighter weight but is there a down side???

Im scared that my foot might rub on the extra short spindle.

cheers


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@fiercerider: Not only will a shorter spindle equal shoe rub on the crank arm, it will equate to rear heel rubbing on the chainstays. Not a problem with a raw ti frame, but a potential problem for wearing with any plastic or powdercoated/painted frame as well.


----------



## cisakja (Jul 31, 2008)

the spindles are legit, buy them, ride them, your chain is gonna break not these spindles


----------



## cisakja (Jul 31, 2008)

who rides xtr anymore?


----------



## FierceRider (Sep 21, 2009)

So i guess its better to buy titanium standard length spindles??

cheers.


----------



## epiphreddy (Dec 23, 2007)

So has this thread died? I have three sets of Candy titanium spindles for sale if anyone is interested. Very lightly used for 3 months or less. I have moved on to the new Crankbrother Candy 3's and will no longer need the titanium spindles. If interested PM me or see them on ebay item #110737145286. The price is right!!!!!!


----------

